# what are you hunting guys-------



## rosie fronfelen (23 March 2011)

doing over the summer bar waiting for the autumn?


----------



## kirsty 1 (23 March 2011)

I really enjoy doing fun rides and xc comps it keeps my mare going and she enjoys it


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (23 March 2011)

Hunter trials and dressage comps at the moment then the horse will go out for a rest then back in for eventing!!! He didn't have a hard season so not going to give him his usual long holidays!


----------



## combat_claire (23 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			doing over the summer bar waiting for the autumn?
		
Click to expand...

Ha! I hunt for 12 months of the year. There is the prospect of a much needed holiday to Exmoor before we get underway with the premier pack of hounds in the country on the 23rd April. Mix in a few hound shows with our hairy beasties, parades at country shows, summer hunt events and cricket matches with my local team then I am just as busy during the summer months as I am in the winter.


----------



## billyslad (23 March 2011)

Will be helping at kennels , puppy walking , helping with various fundraisers and building in our part of the country,looking for another terrier and then working out how tell the other half


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (23 March 2011)

Having some time off whilst my collar bone fixes, as broke it at last meet yesterday, horse was on loan so gone back to owners anyway, then once I'm better will be eventing my new one to get used to her ready for hunting next season and my spotty pony is just back in slow walk work after doing her check ligament, plan was road work all summer so hopefully my brother will do some for me until I can ride again and also event my new horse to give her some groundwork! O and hoping at hunt events, was meant to steward at p2p but now will b doin something else!


----------



## combat_claire (23 March 2011)

Bad Luck JBJ, at least it was the last day of your season...


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (23 March 2011)

Yep and had popped our first metal gate earlier in day, and my brothers horse was tired so he then rode mine and jumper him so at least he finished on a good note as well!


----------



## Simsar (23 March 2011)

Foaling, Showing, producing, more showing, Autumn!


----------



## Simsar (23 March 2011)

Get well soon JBJ.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (23 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			Foaling, Showing, producing, more showing, Autumn!
		
Click to expand...

a busy bee then, i'm envious-


----------



## JenHunt (23 March 2011)

a bit of everything. A few hunter trials and unaffiliated ODE's early season and late season, with donkey getting a few easy weeks mid summer.

Meanwhile OH and I will be undertaking another mammoth walk - 32 miles of hill country in 24hours.... quite why I'm not sure!


----------



## Simsar (23 March 2011)

Hi Jen hope your well have been asking about you on other post.  Tell us more about the walks. x


----------



## Simsar (23 March 2011)

Did I mention the showing! LOL


----------



## aidybex (24 March 2011)

Probably learning how to avoid bogs and escaping them in practice for nexts years FR meet!! We took a nose dive this year......oooops!!
Oh - and practising jumping ditches as my big brave hunting horse 'ditched' me (excuse the pun!!) at a ditch at Cambrian xc a couple of weeks ago!! Obviously something with rails either side is not as much fun to jump as a proper field ditch as we've jumped lots of these out hunting........I do sometimes wonder about intelligence levels!


----------



## Doormouse (24 March 2011)

Busy summer coming up with puppy shows, open day and fencing the country as well as work, bit of eventing and gardening!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (24 March 2011)

Get well soon JBJ xx Harry sends his regards 

I am turning 2 away for a shoe break and the other 2 will do sponsored rides and showing. The 3 yr old will be broken in and hopefully be ready for a couple of short midweek days cubbing before being turned away for the winter


----------



## L&M (24 March 2011)

Showing the new cob, and doing some fun rides for light relief..

Loaning out other hunter to a friend for hacking and rc activities...

Walking hound pups, and supporting any hunt related events....

Hopefully these activities will whizz the spring and summer away, until the real fun begins again!!

Have a good summer all x


----------



## rosie fronfelen (24 March 2011)

All hunting peeps all the best with all your activities and i look forward to your posts in the autumn.xx


----------



## VoR (24 March 2011)

aidybex said:



			........I do sometimes wonder about intelligence levels!
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, me too, just not sure who's intelligence, mine or the horses!!

Dressage, SJ, working at affiliated and unaffiliated ODE's, fun rides, hacking, shovelling sh............well y'know!


----------



## JenHunt (24 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			Hi Jen hope your well have been asking about you on other post.  Tell us more about the walks. x
		
Click to expand...

err... well for some reason I said yes to walking 30something miles in one go... We'll be walking down the western edge of the moors, from Roseberry Topping near Great Ayton, to the White Horse above Kilburn. It's all up and down, but if we get a decent day then the views will be awesome!

so to get ready for this epic adventure we will be walking our little fat (in my case at least!) legs off every weekend between now and the end of July! 

BTW Simsar... which other post?!


----------



## combat_claire (25 March 2011)

Sidney said:



			until the real fun begins again!!
		
Click to expand...

My mink hounds have taken severe issue with this comment :-(


----------



## Paddydou (25 March 2011)

Well my terriers have just discovered that the local rabbit population is booming again and the nights are lighter... I can see I will be digging them out in the early hours of the morning again soon... Back to normal then!

So in answer to your question Rosie I am hunting for my bloomin' dogs before they get themselves stuck!


----------



## EAST KENT (25 March 2011)

Oh you are a spoilsport!


----------



## Simsar (27 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			All hunting peeps all the best with all your activities and i look forward to your posts in the autumn.xx
		
Click to expand...

Ditto but we need summer up dates too from all of you. x


----------



## Simsar (27 March 2011)

JenHunt said:



			err... well for some reason I said yes to walking 30something miles in one go... We'll be walking down the western edge of the moors, from Roseberry Topping near Great Ayton, to the White Horse above Kilburn. It's all up and down, but if we get a decent day then the views will be awesome!

so to get ready for this epic adventure we will be walking our little fat (in my case at least!) legs off every weekend between now and the end of July! 

BTW Simsar... which other post?!
		
Click to expand...

You found it. x good luck witht he walking, please take some photo's. xx



Paddydou said:



			Well my terriers have just discovered that the local rabbit population is booming again and the nights are lighter... I can see I will be digging them out in the early hours of the morning again soon... Back to normal then!

So in answer to your question Rosie I am hunting for my bloomin' dogs before they get themselves stuck! 

Click to expand...

Dou only two hounds at a time please.


----------



## Alec Swan (27 March 2011)

What am I hunting?  Currently,  my breakfast. 

Alec.


----------



## RunToEarth (30 March 2011)

Mess about with the show season, graduate this year so job pending I don't know where in the country I will be to hunt- fingers crossed it is hedge country and not dyke country


----------



## Paddydou (30 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			You found it. x good luck witht he walking, please take some photo's. xx

Dou only two hounds at a time please.
		
Click to expand...

Very much with Simsar on the photos Jen - I too will be eagerly awaiting them! 

Try telling that to the blighters! Now is the time when they all follow the deaf one!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (30 March 2011)

RunToEarth said:



			Mess about with the show season, graduate this year so job pending I don't know where in the country I will be to hunt- fingers crossed it is hedge country and not dyke country 

Click to expand...

I take it you graduate at the RAC? Iremember exercising round there years ago very much under the influence-Where would you like to work and is there a hunt that might influence in your choice?


----------



## RunToEarth (30 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			I take it you graduate at the RAC? Iremember exercising round there years ago very much under the influence-Where would you like to work and is there a hunt that might influence in your choice?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah just trying to do my dissertation for May, 4 exams and that is that. I'll be graduating land agency, I'd quite like to be a sporting agent but to be honest the market isn't really in my favour just now! I'm prepared to go wherever there is a job, and pick the hunting up as and when- luckily I have the grazing at home to keep him back if he can't come with me, but I'm itching to get him going again, sick of these well mannered snaffle mouthed horses now


----------

